# programme installieren



## ferry (1. Februar 2002)

ein frage: wie installiere ich programme bei linux? habe mandrak linux 8.1.

danke im vorraus.

ferry


----------



## dritter (2. Februar 2002)

Das kommt ganz darauf an, welches "format" die programme haben.. 

Ich hab zwar nur mal mit Suse gearbeitet, aber ich denke Mandrake ist auch ein rpm-based sys. 

Also schreib mal.. 
Sind die Dateien g-zipped (*.gz)? 
Sind die dateien im tar (*.tar) format?
Sinds Rpms (*.rpm) ?

wäre dabei ganz hilfreich...


----------



## port29 (2. Februar 2002)

erst ./configure dann make dann make install  

_fuck of rpm_   ;-)


----------

